# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Немного юмора ( реального )...

## rotfront

Крутая же однако "клёпка" !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mishel

Это его так фигурно из ДШК обработали? :))) Тогда респект пулеметчику. А если это иммитация клепки... тогда зашпаклевать и заново накатчиком пройтись.

----------


## Марат

От души посмеялся, но по доброму.

----------


## OKA

Ещё один новый китайский авианосец))

     

Бамбуковый авианосец - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ 

Из .. и палок, но масштаб и ход мысли интересный)) 
Детство вспоминается, соломенные аппликации, домики из спичек, деревянные игрушки...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OKA

Встретилось))

"Немец собрал пулемет для стрельбы бумажными самолетиками


Papierfliegerei 


Немецкий инженер Дитер Михаэль Кроне показал напечатанную с помощью 3D принтера машину для метания бумажных самолетиков. Видео, демонстрирующее работу устройства, опубликовано на его личном канале.

Машина, которая получила название PFM A5 v2.0, представляет собой усовершенствованную версию «самолетикомета», собранного Дитером в 2014 году. Она достигает чуть больше метра в длину и весит около десяти килограмм. Все детали PFM A5 v2.0 были изготовлены с помощью 3D принтера, исключением стал лишь привод от электрического шуруповерта, который запускает механизм устройства.

Вращающиеся диски сгибают бумагу, по мере того как она прокатывается вперед, и придают ей нужную форму. Затем готовый самолетик вылетает наружу.


В магазин пулемета помещается до 200 листов формата A5. При этом, Дитер отмечает, что можно использовать бумагу разного типа. За минуту оружие может выпустить до 120 самолетиков.




В начале года инженер NASA Марк Робер сделал из машины для уборки опавшей листвы пулемет, который стреляет снежками. https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/02/03/snowball-machine-gun

За полсекунды оружие может выпустить очередь из 13 снежков.

Кристина Уласович"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/29/paper-planes

----------


## Red307

Друг подарил ревелловскую пантеру на эксперименты. По-моему неплохой "уайлд уизл" из нее получится. В пару к "Мозамбикскому мстителю'.


Блин, вертикальные картинки поворачиваются

----------


## Казанец

> Блин, вертикальные картинки поворачиваются


Скопировали картинку, вставили в Пейнт, повернули, сохранили как джпег, вставили. Вуаля:

----------


## Red307

> Скопировали картинку, вставили в Пейнт, повернули, сохранили как джпег, вставили. Вуаля:


Так она у меня изначально вертикальная. Тем более если тут на нее два раза ткнуть она нормально откроется.

----------


## Казанец

Она копируется как png., может поэтому поворачивается при вставке? У меня на компе многие видео из чужих телефонов поворачиваются на бок при просмотре в медиаплеере с винта, а через Гугл нормальные, вертикальные. Не зря Гейтса ещё давно-давно убить собирались.

----------


## Red307

Главное, картинка суть донесла. ))
Вообще, я удивился что пантера визуально больше мига. Я думал, она маленькая типа Эркомет.

----------


## OKA

> Главное, картинка суть донесла. ))
> Вообще, я удивился что пантера визуально больше мига. Я думал, она маленькая типа Эркомет.


A в каком масштабе эти модели-та ? )

----------


## Red307

В 72м конечно))

----------


## OKA

> В 72м конечно))


Красивые)))

----------


## FLOGGER

А что это у УТИ-шки по бокам пристроено?

----------


## Red307

> А что это у УТИ-шки по бокам пристроено?


По новой моде конформные баки. Две половинки от ПТБ ф-18


На оружии я сэкономил. Взял дрова из старых наборов хасегавы. Переделывать неохота.

----------


## OKA

> По новой моде конформные баки. Две половинки от ПТБ ф-18
> ...


Красиво не взлетит))

На выставку готовится ? ))

----------


## Red307

> Красиво не взлетит))
> 
> На выставку готовится ? ))


Там стоит F414 без форсажной камеры. Взлетит как миленький))

----------


## Red307

Ангольский ночной мститель



Расшивка отсутствует как класс. Сначала получал удовольствие, даже два раза перекрашивал, потом надоело, лишь бы доделать... 
Получилось тяп-ляп...

----------


## OKA

> Ангольский ночной мститель
> 
> 
> 
> Расшивка отсутствует как класс. Сначала получал удовольствие, даже два раза перекрашивал, потом надоело, лишь бы доделать... 
> Получилось тяп-ляп...


Fake news ))

----------


## Red307

Набрел в инете
Продают су-30СМ "Цельнолитую из композитных материалов"

Модель самолета Су-30СМ (М1:72, Камуфляж)
Что-то очень похоже на накотне.. Со скидкой аж 6900.

Но это ладно, на авито "бизнесмены" продают то же самое в 4!! (28000 рублей :Eek: ) раза дороже

https://59.img.avito.st/640x480/3783619259.jpg

----------


## Казанец

Почему-то за всё время существования масштабных моделей ничего вразумительного среди готовых моделей *авиации* на мировом рынке так и не появилось. Авто есть, танки тоже есть вполне приличные, а авиа, что пластик, что дайкаст, ну уж такие страшные, ну такие страшные... Так что приходится ручками, ручками, хотя здоровья уже нет совсем. Вот последнее пустое место заполню, и всё. Как ни крути, а это как спорт - для молодых, для здоровых.

----------


## Red307

> Вот последнее пустое место заполню, и всё.


"...перейду на реактивы."


Судя по всему, пустое место для тандерболта...

----------


## Казанец

Всё именно так и будет. 262-й несобранный так и валяется до сих пор.

----------


## Казанец

> Судя по всему, пустое место для тандерболта...


Для Каталины. Полгода уже с внуками тянем эту кошку за хвост

----------


## Red307

А как же без тандерболта? Есть все знаковые самолеты 2МВ, а тандерболта нет..

----------


## Казанец

Здоровья и сил нету уже. Этих знаковых - ещё три таких шкафа набрать можно.

----------


## OKA

> Почему-то за всё время существования масштабных моделей ничего вразумительного среди готовых моделей *авиации* на мировом рынке так и не появилось. Авто есть, танки тоже есть вполне приличные, а авиа, что пластик, что дайкаст, ну уж такие страшные, ну такие страшные...


Юмористы .

Ну , конечно же, это неправда))

Очень много разных фирм, в разных странах , производят готовые качественные, добротные модели самолётов))

Из металла и пластмассы ))

Даже здесь обсуждалось, до поры, до времени)) 

Форум о журнальных коллекциях Деагостини, Ашет, Eaglemoss

----------


## Казанец

А никто и не говорит что их не делают вообще. Делали и делают, причём очень много, но... это же жуткая жуть. Потому и валялись всегда в любом уличном киоске. Кто-то сможет мириться с такими щелями, с такой расшивкой, с такими цветами, с висячими створками шасси. Я вот не смог бы:
https://www.flyingmule.com/products/HM-HA4206

----------


## Red307

Тут вопрос, кому что нужно. Кому то просто собрать всю коллекцию похожих на прототипы самолётов, а кому-то душу вложить в каждую. Колесики прорисовать, пофантазировать над подвеской оружия и т.п.
Вот пример довольно неплохой модели Ф-16 от хобби мастер

А вот я сделал среднего уровня без всяких побежалостей, прешейдингов и прочих наворотов из самой простой хасегавы с непонятными декалями.


Мне кажется, мой живее смотрится.

Плюс, мой обошёлся раза в 3 дешевле. Не считая времени конечно...

----------


## Red307

Заначка. 
;

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Заначка. 
> ;


Наверное, одна из самых любимых моделей у меня была... В основном продавалась в Даниловском универмаге, но иногда и в ЦДМ попадалась.

----------


## Red307

По-моему, продавалась везде. В детском мире Жуковского всегда была. В деревню поедешь, там тоже. Я таких штук 10 собрал в детстве.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По-моему, продавалась везде. В детском мире Жуковского всегда была. В деревню поедешь, там тоже. Я таких штук 10 собрал в детстве.


В нашем ДМ на Гримау свободно лежали только Джавелины, иногда привозили Хантеры и Линксы ( ну и всякую мелочь с пропеллером)

----------


## Red307

Помошница

----------


## OKA

" Дети всегда играют в то, что их родители проделывают всерьёз. Игрушки эпохи развернувшейся во второй половине 40-х годов прошлого века холодной войны не стали исключением. Судя по большому количеству дошедших до нашего времени экземпляров, в США того времен очень популярной была игра «Атомный бомбардировщик» (Atom Bomber), выпущенная фирмой «Томас Тойс» (Thomas Toys).

   
​ - Весёлые картинки Warspot: настольная Хиросима | Warspot.ru

К игрушечному стратегическому бомбардировщику из полиэтилена, снабжённому большой кнопкой сброса на «спине» фюзеляжа, прилагалась металлическая бомба, а также набор целей на коробке, которые предлагалось «бомбить» по очереди с друзьями. Атомные бомбы предлагалось расходовать на такие заурядные мишени, как склад снабжения (25 очков), орудие на железнодорожной платформе (25 очков), транспортную колонну (50 очков) и полевую артиллерию (50 очков). Самой важной целью почему-то был избран вражеский танк — уложив бомбу «точно в эпицентр», можно было заработать целых 100 очков.
​
Ответить на вопрос, почему «атомный бомбер» должен был бомбить цели, характерные для фронтовой авиации, сложно. То ли создатели решили, что для детской игры точность в подобных деталях не особо важна, то ли, наоборот, пытались заглянуть вперёд, предполагая, что в недалёком будущем все бомбардировщики будут атомными.
​ 
На первый взгляд в игрушечном бомбардировщике легко угадывается всем хорошо известный B-29 «Суперфортресс». Однако, если приглядеться, можно заметить широкий фюзеляж и ряды иллюминаторов по бокам, плохо сочетающиеся с надписями «United States Air Force». Действительно, при ближайшем рассмотрении видно, что это пассажирский «Боинг-377» «Стратокрузер», пассажирская модель, переделанная из бомбардировщика. Возможно, авторы игрушки пошли по тому же пути, что и производители самолётов — попросту унифицировали военную и мирную модели."

https://warspot.ru/6207-vesyolye-kar...lnaya-hirosima

Циничненько)) Советским детям ядрёнбатоны не давали в игрушках, приходилось самим из пластилина лепить))

----------

